# jokes



## (mat) (Oct 16, 2013)

Why didn't the skeleton cross the road? 

...He didn't have the guts!


----------



## Vicky98 (Oct 17, 2013)

lol. not bad. kudos. do you have any more? it's good to have several handy.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

What happens when an exorcism doesn't work???


You get repossessed


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

If it ain't Baroque don't fix it!


----------



## warlordstudios (Mar 8, 2014)

very good just what was needed a pick me up , Gracias .


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A joke told to me by the 8 yr. old Daughter of a woman I was dating:"Why does the ocean roar?" "You would roar too if you had crabs on your bottom."


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

When the ref was asked why he threw Dracula off the playing field, when he hadn't seemed to have done anything to deserve it, the Ref said, "Never give a Sucker a break!"


----------



## Peterg42 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lol to wipe away the blood on your there vangs. So they dont get bloodivitis lol.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

What do you call a text from a scam artist? A Context! Lole!


----------



## Online Game Lounge (Oct 28, 2014)

Why did the mummy log into mingle.com? To find a daddy!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

IF a cannibal broke off his teeth, could he still eat? He can nibble.
My Brother told me he saw a cartoon :"The Invisible Man's" favorite prank To fart in a crowed elevator.. 
Funny thing is I know a guy who had to ride elevators a few days each week servicing some certain machines. He had a glass vial with stink in it to slightly open, as he co-worker would squeeze a fart-sound maker as then they would both be looking at a lone woman in the elevator.
One day the vial got dropped and gagged everyone with it's sulfur smell.
This all happened in L.A.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

This next joke is so fine... you can't see it.


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

Halloween Misspelling Tombstone Joke – Five young guys were walking home after a Halloween party and decided to take a shortcut through the local cemetery just for some late night laughs.
Right in the middle of the cemetery they were startled by a loud tap-tap-tapping noise coming from somewhere in the misty dark cemetery.
The five of them were terrified and trembling with fear, they started to walk a little faster. They some came across an very old white man with a hammer and chisel, chipping away at one of the headstones.
“Holy cow, Mister,” one of them said after re catching his breath, “You scared us half to death — we thought you were a ghost! What are you doing working here so late at night?”
“Those fools!” the very old white man grumbled. “They misspelled my name!”


----------

